# Attention: babywearers



## hot tea

https://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/395927_10150504830374355_6277184354_8779593_229452567_n.jpg?dl=1

https://www.hipdysplasia.org/Developmental-Dysplasia-Of-The-Hip/Prevention/Baby-Carriers-Seats-and-Other-Equipment/Default.aspx

Straight from the International Hip Dysplacia Institute! Crotch danglers (Baby Bjorn, Snugli, Infantino, etc) promote improper alignment of the hip and thigh bones (as well as the spine). Please carry your babies fully supported knee to knee.


----------



## 17thy

More people need to know, seriously.


----------



## LockandKey

I did not know this till much later, but next kid I will definitely start with a Mei Tai from birth


----------



## chichestermum

we have a tomy freestyle, a crotch dangler, well it supported more of her legs when she was little, but its starting to get a bit too dangly now so iv stopped using it and really have to get a new 1! 

Im awful at buying slings! everyone i buy ends up wrong lol! the tomy 1 was my eldest daughters, which she used from birth, luckily she was fine (i didnt know these shouldnt be used then!) Bought LO a pouch 1, which she hated! and after i saw something bout the risk of suffocation in these i stopped attempting to use it! 

iv just been using the premax poch as a hip seat to rest her bum on whilst i still carry her, which she loves as she is soooo nosey lol! and we never go far enough that she needs to sleep, im going to invest in a mai tai they look fab but very awkward lol! 

xx


----------



## Aunty E

Yes, it's not ideal. But if you read the article, then almost every single piece of baby equipment could contribute to hip dysplasia. I have a slightly crappy hip myself, and never went in any baby carrier, sling, bouncer, swing, car seat, you name it, it was the seventies and I didn't go in it. I prefer to have them fully supported on the bum, but I still think some baby wearing, even if it's in a crappy carrier, is better than no baby wearing. And the phrase 'crotch danglers' really puts some people off baby wearing at all because they're scared they're doing it wrong/being judged/ hurting their baby.


----------



## NaturalMomma

This is a great illistration and I use it during my babywearing classes. Many cases of hip dysplasia are genetic and are bound to happen, but some cases are due to improper babywearing and/or improper swaddling. Using a crotch dangler also contributes to poor spine development and can cause problems with boys because they are sitting on their testicles in crotch danglers (and also when FFO). There are so many awesome carriers out there that are so much better.


----------



## bug in a rug

I carry my 14 week old in a Moby in the hug hold, but am wondering if it's leaving his legs dangling too much now. I've tried spreading the fabric out further under his bum, but it seems to end up bunched into quite a small area. Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## Maman

joellys legs are tucked up with the wilkinet, the way its done sort of cradles his hips, thats why its designed that way.


----------



## NuKe

chichestermum said:


> we have a tomy freestyle, a crotch dangler, well it supported more of her legs when she was little, but its starting to get a bit too dangly now so iv stopped using it and really have to get a new 1!
> 
> Im awful at buying slings! everyone i buy ends up wrong lol! the tomy 1 was my eldest daughters, which she used from birth, luckily she was fine (i didnt know these shouldnt be used then!) Bought LO a pouch 1, which she hated! and after i saw something bout the risk of suffocation in these i stopped attempting to use it!
> 
> iv just been using the premax poch as a hip seat to rest her bum on whilst i still carry her, which she loves as she is soooo nosey lol! and we never go far enough that she needs to sleep, im going to invest in a mai tai they look fab but very awkward lol!
> 
> xx

try a buckled mei tai!! no tying required! i have a connecta and i LOVE IT. not too pricey either!


----------



## Snuffy

I posted this to my FB page yesterday. 

Amy was born with DDH (as was I) - Ollie's hips seemed fine at his day one check up but he is being referred for an ultrasound because of the family history. Either way we have a mei tai and I am eyeing up an Ergo - I had no idea about crotch danglers last time and we used a Baby Bjorn with Amy. I doubt it did her much damage as she was in a pavlik harness so her legs were froggied anyway and by the time she came out of it, she was too heavy to wear comfortably, but we won't be reusing it with Ollie. Her physiotherapist did comment that her BG nappies were great for her hips though :)


----------



## chichestermum

NuKe said:


> chichestermum said:
> 
> 
> we have a tomy freestyle, a crotch dangler, well it supported more of her legs when she was little, but its starting to get a bit too dangly now so iv stopped using it and really have to get a new 1!
> 
> Im awful at buying slings! everyone i buy ends up wrong lol! the tomy 1 was my eldest daughters, which she used from birth, luckily she was fine (i didnt know these shouldnt be used then!) Bought LO a pouch 1, which she hated! and after i saw something bout the risk of suffocation in these i stopped attempting to use it!
> 
> iv just been using the premax poch as a hip seat to rest her bum on whilst i still carry her, which she loves as she is soooo nosey lol! and we never go far enough that she needs to sleep, im going to invest in a mai tai they look fab but very awkward lol!
> 
> xx
> 
> try a buckled mei tai!! no tying required! i have a connecta and i LOVE IT. not too pricey either!Click to expand...

i love the look of them! look so easy! thanks x


----------



## mamawannabee

This is why we got the ergo carrier, we haven't used it yet as she is too little but have been using the moby for now which she and I both love! I wish there were more carriers that avoided this problem as so many people buy them not having a clue!


----------



## Sam Pearson

An easy rule of thumb is to ensure baby's knees are higher than their bum so they are sitting in the carrier not being dangled by their crotch or thighs. There should be no red marks on baby's thighs when you take them out.


----------



## MummyMEE

I use a Victoria Slinglady stretchy wrap and it is so much better for both of us, you don't notice you are wearing her at all and it makes me happy knowing that her hips are in a natural position


----------



## JellyBeann

I put that on my fb, and got the reply* "lol, I love these silly stories" * *sigh*


----------



## chichestermum

i bought 1 from victoria sling lady and LOVE it! even my OH tried it and commented how much better it was!
Jellybeann iv given up posting things like this to my facebook, it doesnt matter if im saying how happy i am to be breastfeeding or how cute Elizas bum looks in cloth or even just saying that babywearing is fab, i always get the same response: 'Ha you hippy! small minded people like that get removed, im going to end up with just girls from BNB on my facebook as they either agree with me, understand my parenting ways or just accept it as it is and not have to comment! lol!


----------



## JellyBeann

I thought I'd be nice and educate people, as in save their babies from hip dyplacia (sp?) But I might stop being so nice if all I get is rudeness!


----------



## Snuffy

Ah well if they want to believe that their crotch dangler is the mutts nuts - it's their back and potentially their child's development they are putting pressure on. At least my daughter's DDH was genetic and easily righted by early treatment, I felt bad enough about my crap genes, god knows how I would have felt wondering if the carrier I bought had caused it.


----------

